# New model company?



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Outfit called 'WingNuts'. Some seriously good looking WWI aircraft kits...

http://www.wingnutwings.com


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

check this thread over at hyperscale.
http://www.hyperscale.com/2009/reviews/kits/wingnutwingspreviewbg_1.htm
here is a review on one of the kits
http://www.hyperscale.com/2009/reviews/kits/wingnutwings32002reviewjf_1.htm


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Gotha looks awesome!(I bet the price is too)!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

None of these are cheap, but 'you get what you pay for' from what I can see. If only...


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

They look very nice, but don't get too worked up about the price. Some of the shipping ive seen is free, world wide.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

philo426 said:


> That Gotha looks awesome!(I bet the price is too)!


Wait, what Gotha?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's the Junkers....almost as ugly...lol.
Now,.. Roden makes a great Gotha!

Steve


----------



## jeff8600 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the 1/32 Gotha!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

About the Gotha - go look at the Comming Soon page:

http://www.wingnutwings.com/ww/comingsoon


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh! Wow!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Wow is right - at that scale, you're talking well over 2 feet across... (73 cm!). That's big for a WWI model.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

The Gotha's not on the preview page. Maybe they reconsidered?

I've always wanted to build a biplane. Looks like these are the ones to build!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

It's still there - at the very bottom of the 'Coming Soon' page...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Whiteraven_2001 said:


> The Gotha's not on the preview page. Maybe they reconsidered?
> 
> I've always wanted to build a biplane. Looks like these are the ones to build!


Eduard's current 1/48 biplane kits are very builder-friendly.
They're older "limited-run" ones definitely are NOT.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've built heaps of the older Eduard 1/48 bipes for a client and they're a challenge alright, but once they're done they look fantastic! The Dragon ones are excellent and fairly easy to build. I like the photoetched strut ends with the rigging holes. Makes life easy... The worst ones IMHO are the Hi-Tech kits.The cockpit frames are too big for the fuselage halves!!
I'd love to build one of these new kits!! They're in New Zealand. I wonder what they'd be worth in Oz?.......

Chris.


----------

